# Xmas is coming and the press releases are getting daft



## bristol_citizen (Dec 7, 2005)

If you feel the urge to save a turkey this Xmas here's a press release from Viva...

*URGENT ACTION: Save Tracy the turkey*

GWR, a Bristol based radio station, has taken a female turkey named Tracy from a local farm and are planning to auction her off to the highest bidder to raise money for charity. There is currently a debate on what Tracy’s future should be: should they eat her or save her? We want to save Tracy from the Christmas table and persuade GWR to give her to us, so we can give her a happy home in the country where she can live out her natural turkey days.

We’ve already been interviewed on the show, and have widened the debate out to talk about the 28 million turkeys who are needlessly killed in the UK each year – a third of those on the run up to Christmas alone. We have said on air that the best way to save animals is not to eat them, and GWR have put our delicious Christmas Celebration Feast on their website.

It doesn’t matter if you’re not from Bristol. It’ll only take a minute to help us save Tracy by sending GWR an email. Compose your own or simply use our pre-written one. Details here .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2005)

they're all very pale in the bristol viva office y'know


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 7, 2005)

GWR is utter bollocks anyways and im suprised anyone here listens to it out of choice


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 7, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> GWR is utter bollocks anyways and im suprised anyone here listens to it out of choice


<dashes downstairs and flicks switch on radio.....>

Strictly Radio 4 in this household guv.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 7, 2005)

wtf is Viva?


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 7, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> wtf is Viva?


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 7, 2005)

Ah!  Cheers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2005)

it was also a women's porn mag in the early 70s iirc


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 7, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> it was also a women's porn mag in the early 70s iirc


 
 :un pc momnetary lapse:
not in the office or with kiddies!!!  

I _like_ 'er


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 7, 2005)

*Jesus It's Another One!!!*

7th December 2005  -  For Immediate Release

*Viva! Urges Bush and Troy to Save Tracy the Turkey*

Photocall: Members of Viva!, the Bristol-based vegetarian campaigns group, wearing ‘Save Tracy’ t-shirts and waving placards, will urge GWR’s Bush and Troy to give this turkey the gift of life for Christmas and let Viva! re-home her.

Date: Thursday, 8th December

Time: 9:30 to 10:30 am

Place: GWR, 1 Passage Close, off Temple Way

GWR, a Bristol-based radio station, has taken a female turkey named Tracy from a local farm and are planning to auction her off to the highest bidder on Friday to raise money for charity. There is currently a debate on what Tracy’s future should be: should she be eaten or saved? Viva! wants to save Tracy from the Christmas knife and are trying to persuade GWR to give her to us so we can provide a happy home in the country where she can live out her turkey days.

“Christmas is supposedly a time of peace and goodwill, of feasting and celebration, for spreading kindness and compassion”, says Viva!’s Toni Vernelli. “Auctioning off a living being to be slaughtered and eaten hardly seems in the spirit of Christmas. GWR should show Tracy some peace and goodwill and let Viva! give her a loving home this Christmas”.

Every year in Britain around 28 million turkeys are slaughtered for food – a third of them killed for Christmas. In the wild, they spend their lives roosting in trees and flying at up to 50 mph. They can live as long as 10 years yet 98 per cent of UK turkeys are factory farmed and killed at just a few weeks old. Viva!’s undercover investigations have revealed that for most, their short lives are filled with pain and misery. 

“We can all save a turkey this festive season”, says Toni Vernelli. “The best Christmas present you can give yourself - and to all animals - is to go vegetarian!”

For all those who want to give turkeys a break and go vegetarian this year, Viva! is offering a free Christmas Celebration Feast booklet.  Written by Jenny Seagrove from the TV series Judge John Deed, it contains delicious meat-free recipes for all the family. It can be viewed and downloaded at http://www.viva.org.uk/christmas/index.html. 

For further information, contact Toni Vernelli on 0117 944 1000 or 0797 069 0468, or Justin Kerswell on 0786 217 3377.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 7, 2005)

The best bit about that was misreading it and thinking, for an instant, that Jenny Seagrove wrote Judge Dredd.


----------



## chio (Dec 7, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> GWR is utter bollocks anyways and im suprised anyone here listens to it out of choice



You should do one of those little soundbites they have:

_"What Bristol thinks of the best mix of the 80s, 90s and today..."_


----------

